# SMOKED MACKEREL FOR YOUR THURSDAY!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (May 29, 2014)

Hi Great Cookies!

And happy Thursday to you!













DSCF6816.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






I got a hold of some local "holy mackerel" or DELICIOUS mackerel anyway, and so here's to what some experts deem as the "healthiest fish you can eat!"













DSCF6817.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






Regardless of health factors, I find the taste, skin, and oils and all, just absolutely amazing and so it's worth it to me either way!













DSCF6818.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






I gutted and cleaned those great guys, and then mopped them through grapeseed oil and put them on a grill grate atop the little tiny old Brinkmann gas smoker, with pistachio shells used as "smoking chips" and a temp of about 250 and for 30 minutes.













DSCF6819.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014


















DSCF6808_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






And I have no idea why this squinty in the sun gal keeps photo bombing all my threads???? OK, just waiting for the smoker to finish...













DSCF6832.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






And they were WONDERFUL!!!!!!! From brown sultry color, to savory flavor and soft-fall-apart flesh, and tasty as ever skin; this simple as ever meal, was so damn good!













DSCF6833.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014


















DSCF6834.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014


















DSCF6835.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






I added Tunisian olive oil, and black pepper, blue salt, and salad. This was really terrific and the fish was superb!













DSCF6836.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014


















DSCF6837.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ May 29, 2014






Munching up the fins and such, I was 'thorough' - my favorite part of any fish being the skin - and all was just fine!

Thanks for sharing in my holy smoked mackerel kind of day!!! Make today delicious! It's time for a pot of wheat-free spaghetti now over here!!!!!!!! (End of day snack). And with garlic and basil and oil and maybe some snails!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

Those fish look perfect Leah!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   That big one on the far right in your first pic looks especially happy to be there!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think that blue salt was a great addition to your dish  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & nice job again


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2014)

Hey.... I'd eat it....  I like the smoke color on the fish....  Good job.....


----------



## leah elisheva (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Jeremy and Dave!

I could easily gobble up a whole package of smoked mackerel with peppercorn all over it (I think "Ducktrap" is one that does this, and which I adore - skin and all) but I do realize that buying smoked mackerel means that ten zillion barrels of sodium has been added - which tastes wonderfully but isn't the healthiest thing, so here's to smoking one's own!

Happy Thursday to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (May 29, 2014)

They are such a great fish.Massively under rated & over looked by people who can't see past neat little fillets of white  fleshed fish.

I eat them a lot but restaurant people tell me they are a hard sell. Smoked salmon(farmed) salad dish will move but smoked mackerel won't .

Anyway great job they look delicious .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I get a chance between now & New York ,16 days but whose counting,Linda thats who
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I will try to do a little Sri Lankan hot & spicy mackerel .


----------



## leah elisheva (May 30, 2014)

Thanks so much Mick!!!

And here's to your trip!!!

You two are going to have a romantic as ever time and I think your food and wine reports alone should be pretty fabulous!!!!

AND, I love seeing all your posts and so if you make a Sri Lankan one prior, how fabulous!!!

Happy weekend!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (May 30, 2014)

If I  get the chance I will do some.I think I will rub them then wrap them in a banana leaf ,then do them in the MES.

Yes its 2 weeks until we fly. I have already found a listing of BBQ places in NYC. Obviously they are not Texan,Carolina's etc but I will have to take what I can get.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 30, 2014)

Looks real good Leah...I love mackerel!!!


~Martin


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

Thank you Martin! Here's to healthy food! And Mick, your version just sounds so damn good!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2014)

Holy Mackerel is right! Those look great! We used to catch the Spanish mackerel and Pacific mackerel when trolling for salmon. We'd smoke them up the pickle and can them. Tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 31, 2014)

Looks great Leah !  Thumbs Up  Smoked mackerel sounds like a great meal to me, anytime of any day !  :biggrin:  Smoked fish is a fam fav but the fresh stuff other than trout & the like that we catch fresh in the rivers, lakes & streams here.... Well, it's a little hard to find !  Again, great smoke with your mackerel !  :beercheer:


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

Thanks tons Dirtsailor and Justin too!

It sounds like you both catch some great stuff!!!! All fish is such a treat indeed!!!

Happy weekend!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (May 31, 2014)

I just love the way you plate. As for Mackerel, a terrific fish that grills perfectly so I suspect it is wonderful smoked! Well done.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Disco! Indeed a mighty fish! I'm so grateful to find them more locally now! Happy weekend!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2014)

Wow!!!

That Smoked Mackerel has to be Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









The only Mackerel I ever had was "Salt Mackerel". My Grandmother used to make that just about every Sunday Morning, and I was always invited. I loved it, but you couldn't eat the skin when you made it that way. The skin became pure oil. That browned smoked skin on your Mackerel looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'd be all over that !!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (May 31, 2014)

Thank you so much Bear!

Yes, that skin was so wonderful (my favorite part of any fish - except Marlin, where I actually tried to eat it even, but couldn't get my teeth through) but otherwise, most fish skin is better than the fish even to me!

You were exposed to so many great things growing up!

Here's to that greatness! Happy weekend!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you so much Bear!
> 
> Yes, that skin was so wonderful (my favorite part of any fish - except Marlin, where I actually tried to eat it even, but couldn't get my teeth through) but otherwise, most fish skin is better than the fish even to me!
> 
> ...


Yup---I caught a 241 lb Blue Marlin in 1970, and the skin was very bony!! We just peeled it back & cut big hunks of meat from underneath. We threw the 9'+ skeleton in an On-post Dumpster. I remember wishing I'd be there when the trash truck got there to pick it up.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow, I would have loved to see that trash collection day Bear! How fantastic!

Yes, inedible skin the marlin, (such a tragedy that it has such tough as ever skin), as I love all other fish skins bar none.

But what a story!!!

That must have been a fabulous catch!!!!!

Happy Sunday to you!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

